# Bought and paid for.....in FULL!



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What respect I had for him is gone. I'm referring to AG William Barr. Trump owns him and keeps him in his back pocket.

https://www.aol.com/2020-06-23-form...ce-to-push-for-lighter-sentence-24534394.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, firing the NY Southern District Federal Prosecutor doesn’t look real clean for either one of them. Wtf do they think anyone with half a Brain will think? Trump oks firing the Federal Prosecutor investigating him? Duh? Makes everyone KNOW THERE IS SOMETHING THERE TO HIDE. whether or not he gets re-elected, he’s gonna be charged when his term is over with. The Dems are gonna get him, one way or another.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Trump has a dis-connect in his brain. He actually thinks and believes that if he says something that isn't true, everyone will still believe it anyways......cause he's Donald Trump.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile the statues fall........
Buildings burn, and 100 people 90 miles from me (Minneapolis) were shot since this shit began, some of them Cops.
Rip on Donald J. Trump, vote for Biden.
You girls have my respect!

GW


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Remember that the Democrats weaponized the FBI to sabotage a presidential election and when that didn’t work to overthrow an elected President. Those forces set up by Obama are still in place and the NY Southern District Federal Prosecutor has been a part of that network. The Dems have used this network to ambush and neutralize the Trump administration. What Obama and the Dems have done and are still trying to do is the issue Not firing the NY Southern District Federal Prosecutor.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Stone was convicted of lying to the fbi and congress. Heck, congress makes a living lying to the people. Which is worse? Lying to the people or lying to the liers? But the investigation, muller crap, was deemed illegal from the start. Just like the Flynn case, there was no legal reason to interview him much less charge him. The only problem I see here is the dims will investigate and the repubs will cower in their corners. The fbi is corrupt to its core as well as the nsa and the cia. Yesterday, the doj released more "notes" from strzok, that were held behind closed doors for almost 4 years. It is no wonder that no one trusts the "cops" anymore when the top cops are corrupt to their core. So someone in the admin asked the doj to go easy on Stone? Well what happened with the pantsuit princess? Anyone who has held a TS clearance knows she broke many laws by her actions. Same with that ah comey.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Trump has a dis-connect in his brain. He actually thinks and believes that if he says something that isn't true, everyone will still believe it anyways......cause he's Donald Trump.


That seems to be absolutely true. I have never seen such a lying braggart in political office, let alone the office of President. He is a complete embarrassment to me. The only two things he has done right, in my opinion, is to cut taxes and get the economy going, which he is going to have to figure out again, and to fairly well support the second amendment. 
unfortunately, once again, I will vote for him because in my opinion, the Democrats, particularly Biden, are bigger liars and criminals and power abusers.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Meanwhile the statues fall........
> Buildings burn, and 100 people 90 miles from me (Minneapolis) were shot since this shit began, some of them Cops.
> Rip on Donald J. Trump, vote for Biden.
> You girls have my respect!
> ...


What you will be voting for is exactly what allows those riots and looting to happen, but carry on. You'll be sorry eventually when they come that 90 miles and are on your doorstep with torches. Hope ya got enough ammo.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> That seems to be absolutely true. I have never seen such a lying braggart in political office, let alone the office of President. He is a complete embarrassment to me. The only two things he has done right, in my opinion, is to cut taxes and get the economy going, which he is going to have to figure out again, and to fairly well support the second amendment.
> unfortunately, once again, I will vote for him because in my opinion, the Democrats, particularly Biden, are bigger liars and criminals and power abusers.


For lying braggarts how about; Obama, Pelosi, Schiff, both Clinton's, Cuomo, Biden and his son, etc.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as politicians go, one is just as bad as the other, regardless of party or affiliation. 

They all are self-serving and have their own personal agenda that comes first and foremost.

My wife is a Trump supporter and fan. She has an emotional attachment to him that the vast majority of his supporters seem to share. This is what I don't understand.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> For lying braggarts how about; Obama, Pelosi, Schiff, both Clinton's, Cuomo, Biden and his son, etc.


As I said, the Democrats are all worse liars and criminals.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> *What you will be voting for is exactly what allows those riots and looting to happen, but carry on.* You'll be sorry eventually when they come that 90 miles and are on your doorstep with torches. Hope ya got enough ammo.


Your logic escapes me.
Minnesota is a Democrat state with a democrat Governor, A Democrat Mayor in Minneapolis, a Democrat Chief of police, and in 2016 the majority voted for a fat Democrat in a pant suit. As a matter of fact I can't think of one city with riots that is not run by lefty leadership.
They all have the right to bring in help to stop the riots but none do.
Seems like you get a heavy dose of fake news with your big glass of Kool-Aid.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Odds are if you vote for Biden or any Democrat the chances of losing your 2nd Amendment rights and Constitutional law are increased. I'm not willing to take that risk. Biden promised to put Beto "Hell yes I'm gonna' take your AR15's" O'Rourke in charge of gun policies. Biden is no friend of the 2nd Amendment, you can count on that.

Biden's also a shake down artist who will use his political influence to enrich both himself and his family. He's already proven that by threatening to withhold a billion dollars in aid to Ukraine if they didn't fire the prosecutor who was investigating Burisma. Who hired his son Hunter for an $83,000 a month no show job.

If Biden is elected and Republicans lose the senate more than likely there will be two more openings on the Supreme Court. Ginsberg is already knocking on deaths door and Breyer is now 81.

Roberts can't be counted on to preserve the 2nd Amendment in it's entirety. So we need at least two more justices that will rule in our favor. The numbers will then be on our side and Roberts will lose his clout.

Obviously there's no guarantee that the next Supreme Court justices appointed by a Republican will be 100% on our side as Roberts and Gorsuch have proven. But with a Democrat it's an absolute certainty that they will rule against us 100% of the time.

It's not just the 2nd Amendment that we have to worry about as the riots, property damage and looting have proven. So the $64,000 question is: Is this what you want for America? A nation run by BLM, Antifa, Left wing radicals and the political party that sympathizes with them? If so vote for Biden and the Democrats. It really is that simple.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

desertman said:


> Odds are if you vote for Biden or any Democrat the chances of losing your 2nd Amendment rights and Constitutional law are increased. I'm not willing to take that risk. Biden promised to put Beto "Hell yes I'm gonna' take your AR15's" O'Rourke in charge of gun policies. Biden is no friend of the 2nd Amendment, you can count on that.
> 
> Biden's also a shake down artist who will use his political influence to enrich both himself and his family. He's already proven that by threatening to withhold a billion dollars in aid to Ukraine if they didn't fire the prosecutor who was investigating Burisma. Who hired his son Hunter for an $83,000 a month no show job.
> 
> ...


Exactly, however those who don't support Trump and talk crap about him are either ignorant to this fact, very naive, or one of them. Take your pick.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> As far as politicians go, one is just as bad as the other, regardless of party or affiliation.
> 
> They all are self-serving and have their own personal agenda that comes first and foremost.
> 
> My wife is a Trump supporter and fan. She has an emotional attachment to him that the vast majority of his supporters seem to share. This is what I don't understand.


Myself, I don't have an emotional attachment to Trump. I didn't vote for him in the primaries. I really wanted and voted for Ted Cruz. My 2nd choice was Ben Carson. I thought that there was no way in hell that Trump could beat the pathological, criminal lying bitch from Chicago, Arkansas, New York or wherever the hell she claimed she was from? So I voted for Trump, hoping for the best.

Now after 3 1/2 years since Trump's been president I will enthusiastically vote for and support him. Even if he were to stand on 5th Avenue and shoot someone. That's how much I despise and loathe the Democrat Party and every one of their God damn politicians. Especially at this point in time. What really got to me more than the rioting and looting was when they vandalized the World War 2 Memorial in DC. Not one Democrat has come out and condemned that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I hear what you are saying. I've admitted to the fact in the past, that I basically have no use for politicians. 

If given a choice, I'd rather sit down and pass time with a convicted felon, than I would a politician. I've had inner-actions with criminals and I have a good idea as to what makes them tick. And, when backed into a corner, more-times-than-not, they'll be honest with you. 

I have no regrets not indulging in politics. That, and religion. Sure, I'll participate in discussions and debates at times, but that's as far as I'll go. 

Never been to any kind, type, or form, of a political rally. Doesn't appeal to me in the least. I don't mess with political signs on my property. No bumper stickers either. 

I've seen how politics and religion can mess with the minds of others. I want no part of that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> Exactly, however those who don't support Trump and talk crap about him are either ignorant to this fact, very naive, or one of them. Take your pick.


I really didn't know what to think of Trump while he was competing for the Republican nomination for president? I didn't see what others did in him and thought of him as a passing fad. He was indeed entertaining that's for sure.

Now that he's president I've come to admire him for his tenacity in the face of non stop criticism from an overly hostile media, career politicians and Washington insiders . He just doesn't give a shit about what they say about him. He's a street fighter, and doesn't cower before them, gives it right back in spades and continues to soldier on.

I like that he's a cheerleader for America and is an America first president. Unlike many of his predecessors who were more concerned with their image on the world stage. With all of his wealth he really doesn't need that job. He could be out enjoying the fruits of his labor instead of all the grief and aggravation that goes along with being president. I'm kinda' surprised that he's willing to put up with another 4 years of it? It takes a strong willed person to be able to put up with all of that crap.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I hear what you are saying. I've admitted to the fact in the past, that I basically have no use for politicians.
> 
> If given a choice, I'd rather sit down and pass time with a convicted felon, than I would a politician. I've had inner-actions with criminals and I have a good idea as to what makes them tick. And, when backed into a corner, more-times-than-not, they'll be honest with you.
> 
> ...


Well unfortunately what happens in politics will affect just about every aspect of your life. Who you vote for will determine the future of our country. Do you wish to remain a Constitutional Republic of which it was originally founded? Or a socialist aristocracy which is the furthest thing away from it? That's pretty much what it all boils down to.

The sad part is that many people are being indoctrinated into believing that a socialist aristocracy will lead them to the promised land. Which history has proved to be a dismal failure bringing nothing more than poverty, misery and despair for those who are forced to live under it. The only one's who prosper under that type of system are the oligarch's who rule over the people with an iron fist. Our system of government was not set up or ever intended to be that way. Yet that's the direction that we are headed. As more and more people demand that the government provide for them their every need, that they're somehow "entitled to it".

The Democrat Party is all too willing to accommodate them. Not that they care about these people. The Democrat's in order to maintain their power structure need a burgeoning permanent underclass to sustain them. They both need and feed off of each other. I have to laugh when the Democrats rail on about slavery. Yet they've enslaved generations to the socialist welfare state of which they control. Generations that are accustomed to it with no desire to get out.

I won't go as far as saying that I have no use for politicians as there are many of them that are there for all of the right reasons. Many who feel as I do in wanting to preserve the American way of life from the eventual destruction by the Democrat Party. Make no mistake about it the Democrats believe that the Constitution is a "living breathing document" who's contents are to be determined by activist justices instead of originalists. That being the case the Constitution and Bill of Rights are about as worthless as the paper they're printed on.

A Constitutional Republic is a form of government where the head of state and other officials are elected as representatives of the people, representatives mandated to govern according to existing constitutional law. *It is because of this mandate that the elected class in a Constitutional Republic is limited in their power over the citizenry.* The United States of America was created as and intended to survive as a Constitutional Republic. 

Our Constitutional Republic is separated into three separate but equal branches of government; the Executive, Legislative and Judicial, represented by the Presidency, Congress and the Courts. Because of this no branch has a rein on absolute power thus assuring that there will be checks and balances to the governmental system and protection for the rule of law. 

Through the elected representation employed by our Constitutional Republic the influence of the majority is tempered by protections for individual rights as mandated by constitutional law. *Our form of government is deliberate in its attempt to thwart majoritarianism, thereby protecting political dissent and individuals and minority groups from the "tyranny of the majority" by placing checks on the power of the majority of the population.* The power of the majority of the people is checked by limiting that power to electing representatives who are required to legislate with limits of overarching constitutional law which a simple majority cannot modify.

*"A pure unbridled democracy is a political system in which the majority enjoys absolute power by means of democratic elections. In an unvarnished democracy, unrestrained by a constitution, the majority can vote to impose tyranny on themselves and the minority opposition. They can vote to elect those who will infringe upon our inalienable God-given rights. *Thomas Jefferson referred to this as elected despotism in Notes on the State of Virginia (also cited in Federalist 48 by Madison):"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I consider myself to just as much a patriot as anyone else on this forum. Just because I choose not to sully myself by immersing myself in the political process, doesn't diminish that fact any.

*PATRIOT:*
An individual who loves, supports, and defends his or her country and its interests with devotion.

An individual who regards himself or herself as a defender, especially of individual rights, against presumed interference by the federal government.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I consider myself to just as much a patriot as anyone else on this forum. Just because I choose not to sully myself by immersing myself in the political process, doesn't diminish that fact any.
> 
> *PATRIOT:*
> An individual who loves, supports, and defends his or her country and its interests with devotion.
> ...


I'm not trying to question your's or anyone's patriotism. I don't think that there's anyone on this forum that's not patriotic. Sorry you took it that way. It was meant to be a commentary on the future of this country under the Democrat Party and why I believe that people shouldn't just ignore politics. Those are my own personal opinions, I'm not demanding that anyone agree with them or not?

Every vote counts and it's important to know who you're voting for and why. Of course who you vote for and why is your business or if you decide not to vote at all. That's your right and I would not want to change that.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I lost respect for politicians decades ago. 
*desertman is correct here "Do you wish to remain a Constitutional Republic of which it was originally founded? Or a socialist aristocracy which is the furthest thing away from it? That's pretty much what it all boils down to." Very simple.
*Our "Constitution" is getting destroyed from within by the left and their supporters.
*Locally we have had our memorials to veterans vandalized and disgraced. I have lost too many family members. I have no respect for anyone that is doing this and it is time for it to stop.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> I lost respect for politicians decades ago.
> *desertman is correct here "Do you wish to remain a Constitutional Republic of which it was originally founded? Or a socialist aristocracy which is the furthest thing away from it? That's pretty much what it all boils down to." Very simple.
> *Our "Constitution" is getting destroyed from within by the left and their supporters.
> **Locally we have had our memorials to veterans vandalized and disgraced.* I have lost too many family members. I have no respect for anyone that is doing this and it is time for it to stop.


That was thee most infuriating thing that they did. Especially when you consider the millions of people who fought and died for the right of these assholes to go out and protest. Not too mention those who were wounded both physically and emotionally from the scars of war.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When the day comes along that I see someone worth voting for, that's exactly what I'll do.

Never seen much sense in voting for the lesser of two evils, just so I could say I voted.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

[QUOTE="paratrooper, post: 706762, member: 21205"*]
I've had inner-actions with criminals*[/QUOTE]
"Not that there is anything wrong with that." (Jerry Seinfeld)

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> [QUOTE="paratrooper, post: 706762, member: 21205"*]
> I've had inner-actions with criminals*



"Not that there is anything wrong with that." (Jerry Seinfeld)

GW[/QUOTE]

They were purely business and not social.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Your logic escapes me.
> Minnesota is a Democrat state with a democrat Governor, A Democrat Mayor in Minneapolis, a Democrat Chief of police, and in 2016 the majority voted for a fat Democrat in a pant suit. As a matter of fact I can't think of one city with riots that is not run by lefty leadership.
> They all have the right to bring in help to stop the riots but none do.
> Seems like you get a heavy dose of fake news with your big glass of Kool-Aid.
> ...


Well then I certainly must have misunderstood your post. It appeared to me you were telling the "girls" to vote for Biden. Is that not your position? 
my point is that looting, rioting and burning is exactly what the moron Democrats allow. Vote for a Democrat and that's what you will get. If you were somehow advocating Trump support, I certainly missed it.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

The NY Federal Prosecutor was not "Fired" He was offered another Federal job. Also, his position as FP was not permanent He was only acting FP until a permanent person could be found. This is pretty much how it's done and we have never herd about it until now. Why is that?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://news.yahoo.com/geoffrey-berman-firing-ag-barrs-183810918.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This will linger until after the election, and if Trump wins, the Dems will use this as another excuse for investigation and impeachment. Schiff has already voiced concerns over the matter. Nothing will happen with this unless Trump is re-elected.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/faces-conquerors-trump-trip-rushmore-042444011.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So your preferred news source is yahoo? And so much so that you are posting it here?
Apparently you enjoy a hard left slant on your fake news.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-nationals-ties-chinese-government-073103741.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> So your preferred news source is yahoo? And so much so that you are posting it here?
> Apparently you enjoy a hard left slant on your fake news.
> 
> GW


Unless you indicate to me differently, I have to assume that there is no one standing next to you with a gun to your head.

I haven't yet figured out a way to copy & paste a live news broadcast from our television. I keep an open mind and will consider any news source as to it's validity and relevance to me and my needs. I decide if it's pertinent and not someone else.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/trump-follows-threat-slow-testing-163220493.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is funny as Hell, no matter how you see it. 

https://news.yahoo.com/trump-tweets...UsZLvU1BIjbQ9Mv0p6AR-PhHmbHw-E0Hiy1ArDnh6FwAk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Who started this political junk all over again. 
Trump haters are gonna hate. 
Trump supporters are gonna support.
The BET ( black entertainment network ) is looking to support Trump and dump the Democrats.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Who started this political junk all over again.
> Trump haters are gonna hate.
> Trump supporters are gonna support.
> The BET ( black entertainment network ) is looking to support Trump and dump the Democrats.


Great. Another group that realizes Free Enterprise, small business and Capitalism is at the heart of what makes America the best country on Earth.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645282949345712


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I begin to feel depressed and down, I take a moment and thank Gawd I'm not a politician. 

I then come to realize just how very fortunate I am to be retired and to live in such a great country.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> When the day comes along that I see someone worth voting for, that's exactly what I'll do.
> 
> Never seen much sense in voting for the lesser of two evils, just so I could say I voted.


You better pray Trump gets re=elected. Persoanlly I am a Trump man and have been from the Start. You do no vote for Trump then Watch Biden and then tell us all how great it will be. For starters check out who is is top choice for running mate. And if Biden wins, I believe and have believed all along that Biden never intends to run full term. It is all set up for his VP too take over control. And look at what is going on now. You let Biden in Office you might as well forget every buying a gun again.

People say Biden will loose. Yea right, Guess who is winning right NOW? BLM is kicking but all over this Country. Billions of dollars in destruction every where. You want Kamalyal Harris as President of this country then you can kiss every thing you loved about it goodby.

BLM is a pawn to George Soros and company. Biden is a pawn. And the Propaganda machine of the LEFT has So many Americans already on their Knees to BLM.

And the terrorism of BLM now is just the tip of the iceberg. Just wait. The Violence is going to get real. Do not take my word for It, Take the word of the Head of Terrorist group BLM.










And this.

*
Black Lives Matter-LA Leader Explains 'Very Deliberate' Choice To Demonstrate In Upscale Neighborhoods
by Sharon McNary in News on May 31, 2020 1:25 PM
*


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Time to wake the heck up. This is hitting home for us personally. Our local memorial's for veterans of foreign wars are both vandalized and when we cleaned them twice they have been trashed again. The one on this last episode had a hammer taken to it. Look at the mess we are in. The left is promoting Marxist ideology. We let them take our rights and we are done as free Americans


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've always believed that most anyone could run for POTUS and do an okay job. Even if they weren't well-educated and had little to no political experience. Trump is a fine example.

I don't like Trump as an individual. I know enough individuals that have been around him to some manner, degree, or another. None speak of him in a positive way. 

Feeling as I do, I don't associate with those I have no use for, and I can't support them in any way as well.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I've always believed that most anyone could run for POTUS and do an okay job. Even if they weren't well-educated and had little to no political experience. Trump is a fine example.
> 
> I don't like Trump as an individual. I know enough individuals that have been around him to some manner, degree, or another. None speak of him in a positive way.
> 
> Feeling as I do, I don't associate with those I have no use for, and I can't support them in any way as well.


Leaders in you opinion have to have every one like them? Not in my book. *Liberals hate strong leaders and Trump is about the strongest leader I have seen in my lifetime. *You say anyone can lead the country, good then you vote for Biden. Heck, vote for Bubba Wallace if you believe that. He seems to be so popular now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Think I should write in Jussie Smollett?


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I've always believed that most anyone could run for POTUS and do an okay job. Even if they weren't well-educated and had little to no political experience. Trump is a fine example.
> I don't like Trump as an individual. I know enough individuals that have been around him to some manner, degree, or another. None speak of him in a positive way.
> Feeling as I do, I don't associate with those I have no use for, and I can't support them in any way as well.


I really can respect your view and opinion. IMHO the leaders of both parties are not doing free Americans any good. At least for now we have support for our Constitution and a chance to get the economy back on track. Love him or him at least we have chance to keep the 2A intact. What a choice.
*This time around a vote for any democrat is going to destroy my Constitutional rights all across the spectrum. The left has made it clear they are going to tear down the Constitution. We are falling down the rat hole with the Marxist and socialist winning. It will start by disarming free Americans and nothing will stop them from enslaving America. All we have will be taken away!

"The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state."
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Northam is worried about law abiding citizens starting trouble by standing up for the Constitution but allows Marxist and socialist to pollute, loot and destroy the fabric of society. What a joke! Good luck to those in Virginia with this guy at the helm.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> You better pray Trump gets re=elected. Persoanlly I am a Trump man and have been from the Start. You do no vote for Trump then Watch Biden and then tell us all how great it will be. For starters check out who is is top choice for running mate. And if Biden wins, I believe and have believed all along that Biden never intends to run full term. It is all set up for his VP too take over control. And look at what is going on now. You let Biden in Office you might as well forget every buying a gun again.
> 
> People say Biden will loose. Yea right, Guess who is winning right NOW? BLM is kicking but all over this Country. Billions of dollars in destruction every where. You want Kamalyal Harris as President of this country then you can kiss every thing you loved about it goodby.
> 
> ...


Looking at the Hat of the Terrorist in the Picture made me laugh. It say's"' Soul not For Sale"

Too dumb to have any clue Soror already bought that. Too Stupid to know that Soros OWNS him.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> I really can respect your view and opinion. IMHO the leaders of both parties are not doing free Americans any good. At least for now we have support for our Constitution and a chance to get the economy back on track. *Love him or hate him at least we have chance to keep the 2A intact. What a choice.*
> *This time around a vote for any democrat is going to destroy my Constitutional rights all across the spectrum. The left has made it clear they are going to tear down the Constitution. We are falling down the rat hole with the Marxist and socialist winning. It will start by disarming free Americans and nothing will stop them from enslaving America. All we have will be taken away!
> 
> "The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state."
> --- Tiffany Madison


That's pretty much what it all boils down to. With Trump and a Republican senate chances are we keep our 2nd Amendment intact. With Biden we can for all intents and purposes, pretty much kiss it goodbye. There's no two ways about it that's what's at stake.

With Trump and a Republican senate we'll be adding justices to the Supreme Court and Federal Courts of Appeal. That's where 2nd Amendment cases will be argued for generations to come. I shudder to think what those courts will be like with Biden appointees.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> Northam is worried about law abiding citizens starting trouble by standing up for the Constitution but allows Marxist and socialist to pollute, loot and destroy the fabric of society. What a joke! Good luck to those in Virginia with this guy at the helm.


As of now and according to Virginia state law "Black Face" Northam can only serve one term. His term expires in 2022. Their next state legislature elections are in 2021. Hopefully all of those legislators that voted for Virginia's draconian gun laws will be voted out of office during the 2021 elections. "Black Face" Northam will be a lame duck for one year after those elections.

In all probability nothing will change until "Black Face" is out of office as he will more than likely veto any pro gun legislation that comes across his desk. Unless the legislature has enough votes to override his veto(s). When "Black Face" leaves hopefully they'll elect a new governor that believes in the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Black Face has the Presidency in his sights. Plans to take his Terrorist Organization with him to the White House.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> *Black Face has the Presidency in his sights.* Plans to take his Terrorist Organization with him to the White House.


There's just something about that swine that's just not likable. You just want to punch his f'n face in. Same with Cuomo. At least to me, out of all the politicians they're the most detestable and arrogant. I doubt they'll ever become president or even secure the nomination? Biden's not far behind as far as detestability, likability and arrogance is concerned. But then again I feel the same way about all Democrat politicians and some Republicans. Republicans like Romney and Flake although I'm ashamed to admit that I had no other choice than to vote for them. I wasn't too crazy about McCain, same with Romney but the alternative was Obama.

I'm against a multi party system as you could end up with someone who get's 34% of the vote winning when 66% of the people would be against them if the 66% were split evenly. We could end up with people like AOC, Maxine Waters or Ilhan Omar as president. For me it's a matter of which political party's policies for the most part represents my interests. That for damn sure leaves out the Democrats. I view the Democrat Party as thee most existential threat to our Constitutional Republic and the principles of which this country was originally founded.

Not voting was never an option, sometimes you have to vote for the lessor of two evils. As it was more important to me that the Republicans control the senate along with having a Republican as president. That's where judicial nominations are made and confirmed. With lifetime appointments to the bench they'll be ruling on Constitutional issues long after the politicians who've appointed and confirmed them leave office.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I agree with the above +1. And when you bring up the likes of Cuomo it reminds of how sick I am of hearing him on the media especially CNN "Cuomo News Network". That's why we stopped watching many of the news networks we get tired of seeing him.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> I agree with the above +1. And when you bring up the likes Cuomo it reminds of how sick I am of hearing him on the media especially CNN "Cuomo News Network". That's why we stopped watching many of the news networks we get tired of seeing him.


I used to flip back and forth between different news sources. Mostly to confirm what I believed to be true that the great majority of them are the mouthpiece of the Democrat Party. But no more, I've had my fill of their non stop propaganda and have my proof. I could never stomach any of the Cuomo's from Mario on down. They're the epitome of arrogance X 10.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cuomo was Secretary of HUD I think under Clinton. Reportedly he was not well liked By staffers because of his personality. He was branded as arrogant then, and it seems is still the same. He has acted like a Dictator with respect to gun rights in New York. He is absolutely a detestable person in my book. In my opinion, there is no democrat who has a reasonable position on any modern issue.They are all mostly Communist Elitists.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I consider both major parties to be morally bankrupt and a hazard to the survival of humanity. I intend to vote for Jo Jorgensen, because she is neither of those things.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> What respect I had for him is gone. I'm referring to AG William Barr. Trump owns him and keeps him in his back pocket.
> 
> https://www.aol.com/2020-06-23-form...ce-to-push-for-lighter-sentence-24534394.html


So your premise is that A.G. Barr received monetary gain because a federal prosecutor named Berman got fired by Donald J. Trump? How does Barr gain by this happening?
I am fairly certain that Trump had every right to do so without A.G. Barrs' consent. 
Maybe you are just quoting your favorite headline from Yahoo fake news.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> So your premise is that A.G. Barr received monetary gain because a federal prosecutor named Berman got fired by Donald J. Trump? How does Barr gain by this happening?
> I am fairly certain that Trump had every right to do so without A.G. Barrs' consent.
> Maybe you are just quoting your favorite headline from Yahoo fake news.
> 
> GW


Trump won't and doesn't take blame for anything, if he can help it. If forced to do so,, he'll spin it like he always does and blame someone else. Trump has already stated that he had nothing to do with Berman's removal.

Trump just told Barr to get rid of him and that's exactly what happened.

Your love fest with Trump if effecting your sense of judgement.

BTW.....I said absolutely nothing about Barr and any monetary gain. You're pulling a Trump stunt and it ain't gonna work.

I suspect that any news that you don't totally agree with is fake.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was thinking a bit (I do that when I get bored) and decided to elaborate a bit on what's going on.

I gotta say GW, I didn't think I'd have to clarify all this any more than I have already. When it comes to politics and/or religion, I don't have a horse in the race. Never have.........never will.

That in essence, means that no matter what you say to me about either, it won't get under my skin. Unlike you, I'm not heavily invested in either. Hell.....I'm not even a tiny bit invested.

To me, politics & religion is a colossal waste of one's time. I don't mean to insult anyone by stating that, but it is what it is........when it comes to me. Just telling you how it is.

I love this great country of ours, and I'll do whatever it takes to keep it that way. That does not mean I have to indulge politics in any way, shape, form, or manner. I've never outright criticized another for doing so. I might make a joke or two, but it's never been mean spirited, and it's all in good fun.

Anyways, you keep on keeping on, and I'll do what I do best. Watch as it eats away at you, little by little. I can't say or do anything to help you out, but I will be a good witness.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Trump won't and doesn't take blame for anything, if he can help it. If forced to do so,, he'll spin it like he always does and blame someone else. Trump has already stated that he had nothing to do with Berman's removal.
> 
> Trump just told Barr to get rid of him and that's exactly what happened.
> 
> ...


....Except for the title of your post.....

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> ....Except for the title of your post.....
> 
> GW


There ya go again. Pulling a Trump tactic.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nighty night GW.

Sweet *orange* dreams.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> There ya go again. Pulling a Trump tactic.


You infer by the title of your post that there was a payment made. That there was a payment made in full. You don't back that up with evidence.
Pointing that out is not a tactic, it is a reality check. Repeat bullshit enough and the lazy uninformed people will take it as fact.
If you are going to criticize the president, get your facts correct. He did not pay in full for anything,
He is a great president and will serve another four years. 
If you want to get cute and say "Nighty night" to me, fine. I will not respond in kind.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've always believed that most anyone could run for POTUS and do an okay job. Even if they weren't well-educated and had little to no political experience. Trump is a fine example.
> 
> I don't like Trump as an individual. I know enough individuals that have been around him to some manner, degree, or another. None speak of him in a positive way.
> 
> Feeling as I do, I don't associate with those I have no use for, and I can't support them in any way as well.


Trump has great magnetism along with great confidence , world leaders fear and adore Trumps values.

Biden is scary, dementia. Trump is narcissistic.
Great leaders all possess a narcissist attitude.
Dementia ,,,not a good quality.

Democrats are letting their controlled cities become uncontrolled into a chaotic state of affairs.
How will they lead the USA in Foreign Affairs.

All my life, every Presidential Race is determined by domestic issues,, until they get into office,,,,and are overwhelmed by foreign affairs


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I was thinking a bit (I do that when I get bored) and decided to elaborate a bit on what's going on.
> 
> I gotta say GW, I didn't think I'd have to clarify all this any more than I have already. When it comes to politics and/or religion, I don't have a horse in the race. Never have.........never will.
> 
> ...


You are invested,,, monthly ,Social Security , Monthly Pension fund. 
In the least


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just responding about " a horse in the race ", lol
Drawing a line in your mind of an opinion with many opinions doesn't equal a neutral stance. Does that make sense ?
You can't declare someone has picked a wrong horse if you don't bet at the window.
Unless you're ur antagonistic in your comments


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Who's the OP , ONCE AGAIN IN THIS POLITICAL THREAD ??
Lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you haven't a care about politics, why jerk around the people who do care. 
Is it a puppeteer type of game we are playing??


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Para, I think you are nuttier than a fruitcake and you should go back to work and stop spending so much time on here.
And having said that,, I love your posts!...I read every single one,, My wife and I both have followed your steep driveway thread since it started, she enjoys it as much as I do because steep driveways are a thing with us.

S0 hang in there and keep posting,,,,,I think you are a good guy.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

TCM->The Constitution Matters! Our founders and veterans bought and paid for our freedom with their sacrifice and their lives.
*It comes down to who will uphold it's values and support free Americans, the economy and protect our shores from hostile elements.
*To me it is obvious the left has been taken over by progressives pushing the 45 communist plans for destroying America.
*Having different opinions is what makes us a good society. Having the ability to communicate those views without getting violent is a plus. Everyone keep posting and keep your eyes on the best way to keep our rights. We all are a little nutty and some more than others. You guys are ok in my book.
PEACE FAVOR YOUR SWORD!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Para, I think you are nuttier than a fruitcake and you should go back to work and stop spending so much time on here.
> And having said that,, I love your posts!...I read every single one,, My wife and I both have followed your steep driveway thread since it started, she enjoys it as much as I do because steep driveways are a thing with us.
> 
> S0 hang in there and keep posting,,,,,I think you are a good guy.


Nice post , lol. Paratrooper is the best.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Para, I think you are nuttier than a fruitcake and you should go back to work and stop spending so much time on here.
> And having said that,, I love your posts!...I read every single one,, My wife and I both have followed your steep driveway thread since it started, she enjoys it as much as I do because steep driveways are a thing with us.
> 
> S0 hang in there and keep posting,,,,,I think you are a good guy.


Odd that you would say that. My name and fruitcake has been mentioned in the same sentence in the past, more than once.


----------

